# Broke in the new combo



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Tried to go yesterday afternoon but the wind was crazy at both an East facing and a West facing ramp, so that didn't work. Went out later in Mullat bayou looking for dock lights. Not many to choose form unfortunately but I did manage to find one with some trout smacking under it. I was throwing a small blue/silver minnow of sorts and ended up with one short speck. Tried a heavier fly later and couldn't get my cast going at all so I called it a night.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep giving em hell! Nice report


----------

